# Australia and US reach deal to resettle asylum seekers on Nauru and Manus Island



## Disir

Australia and the US have reached a resettlement deal for asylum seekers held in offshore detention centres in Papua New Guinea and Nauru.

Under the agreement, the migrants there will be assessed and the most vulnerable will be resettled in the US.

About 1,200 people are being held in the asylum centres on Manus Island in Papua New Guinea and on Nauru island.

Australia's policy of sending migrants who arrive by boat to offshore facilities has been criticised.

Announcing the deal with the US on Sunday, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said the resettlement process would be gradual.

"US authorities will conduct their own assessment of refugees and decide which people are resettled in the US," he said.

He did not say how many refugees would be relocated, but said that women, children and families would be prioritised.
Australia and US reach deal to resettle asylum seekers on Nauru and Manus Island - BBC News

And they are supposed to be shutting these centers down.


----------



## Lewdog

Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.


----------



## Onyx

Lewdog said:


> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.



I'd go to Papua New Guinea to profiteer from the guerrilla war against Exxon Mobile.

Not much other reason to go there though.


----------



## Lewdog

Onyx said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go to Papua New Guinea to profiteer from the guerrilla war against Exxon Mobile.
> 
> Not much other reason to go there though.
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah I could live here.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.



If I lived on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  The last thing I'd want is internet and satellite tv.


----------



## Missourian

If Australia is like...right there...why doesn't Australia take them?


----------



## Onyx

Politically and culturally Papua New Guinea is an ugly place. It is a cesspool of corruption, a sandbox for abusive corporations, and a brewing ground for tribal conflict and civil war.

Just another failure of modern statism and western neoimperialism.


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  The last thing I'd want is internet and satellite tv.
Click to expand...


I really really really want to move to Ecuador and build a self-sufficient shipping container house on the ocean.  Solar power, incinerator toilet, with a grey water recycling system, and a desalination system to use ocean water.  You can buy an acre of beach front propert for around $10K, and build this house for around $40K.  I'd probably get the entire outside sprayed with that special rubber coating though to keep it from getting rust from sea water in the air... so it would be a bit more expensive.






Containers of Hope, a $40,000 Home by Benjamin Garcia Saxe | HomeDSGN


----------



## Onyx

Missourian said:


> If Australia is like...right there...why doesn't Australia take them?



The same reason the US turned back refugees fleeing violence in Central America during 2014.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lewdog said:


> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.


They'd chop your head off and eat your bones.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lewdog said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go to Papua New Guinea to profiteer from the guerrilla war against Exxon Mobile.
> 
> Not much other reason to go there though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah I could live here.
Click to expand...







Except not in a white man's hand.


----------



## Lewdog

The Great Goose said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go to Papua New Guinea to profiteer from the guerrilla war against Exxon Mobile.
> 
> Not much other reason to go there though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah I could live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


They ar all midgets, I can take them!  I'm more afraid of poison dart frogs.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lewdog said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go to Papua New Guinea to profiteer from the guerrilla war against Exxon Mobile.
> 
> Not much other reason to go there though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah I could live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They ar all midgets, I can take them!  I'm more afraid of poison dart frogs.
Click to expand...


----------



## cnm

Lewdog said:


> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea. Just give me internet and satellite tv.


There speaks a person who's never lived in the tropics.


----------



## cnm

Nauru...


----------



## Lewdog

cnm said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea. Just give me internet and satellite tv.
> 
> 
> 
> There speaks a person who's never lived in the tropics.
Click to expand...


You can get satellite tv and internet.  if you have internet, then you can hook up a magic jack and have a phone.


----------



## cnm

Missourian said:


> If I lived on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.


Hilarity.


----------



## cnm

Lewdog said:


> You can get satellite tv and internet. if you have internet, then you can hook up a magic jack and have a phone.


Never lived on a tropical island, have you?


----------



## Lewdog

cnm said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get satellite tv and internet. if you have internet, then you can hook up a magic jack and have a phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Never lived on a tropical island, have you?
Click to expand...


No, but why can't you use satellite services?


----------



## cnm

Lewdog said:


> No, but why can't you use satellite services?


It's not about the satellite services. It's about the heat, humidity, diseases, pests, rainy season, dry season.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lewdog said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'd like to go live on a beautiful island in Papua New Guinea.  Just give me internet and satellite tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go to Papua New Guinea to profiteer from the guerrilla war against Exxon Mobile.
> 
> Not much other reason to go there though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah I could live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They ar all midgets, I can take them!  I'm more afraid of poison dart frogs.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThirdTerm

The deal was made by Obama and Trump could reverse it once his administration is inaugurated. Trump has proposed suspending the Syrian refugee resettlement programme.


----------

